# Help! Hedgehog escape!



## Haydenberry (Dec 29, 2016)

I really would appreciate some advice on this. I have a hedgehog named Hayden and have had her for over a year. 24 hours ago she escaped her cage! We left out food, water, and mealworms. I know I am stupid, but I left her cage door open last night. I thought it would be fine as she had never escaped before when I accidentally left her door open. And, when I have lost her before I have found Hayden quite quickly in her usual hiding spots.

This time my family and I cannot find her anywhere. I am really worried, please help!


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

check all the warm places!! (heater, laundry pile etc) and all the dark places (under furniture, in shoes, in bags) and keep looking!!! try and listen when its dark for hedgie scurrying. good luck!!


----------



## zoegirl134 (Aug 17, 2014)

Breathe is number 1. I lost 2 of mine. Escape artists, which is why they are in glass containers. I found one in my recliner. They will come out eventually. Leaving a specific amount of food in a corral type thing will help. They have to come out. Just make sure its warm enough. And as you find they are not in a specific area close it off to any access. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Try baiting her out take her favorite treat/food and place some in each room she should be attracted to it and keep checking each room hope you find her. Keep updating us and let us know if you find her.


----------



## Haydenberry (Dec 29, 2016)

We still cannot find Hayden. She has to be in our living room or the cluttered sun room. We sealed off all the other rooms and are trying to bait her with meal worms in paper bags. Unless, could she have fallen down wooden stairs?

I am just especially worried because she is not making any noises, that is how I have quickly found her in the past...


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I would make sure the house is warm enough, to give you the chance to keep looking!

I would check inside any furniture, like chairs or sofas, because like someone already mentioned...its a perfect hiding place for a hedgie. 

I would think that a hedgehog could easily fall down the stairs, as they don't have good depth perception. It would be good for you to check around below the stairs, and then if you find her and it looks like she did fall, get her to a vet!

Keep leaving food out, and keep searching all the nooks and crannys! I hope you find your hedgehog soon soon!


----------



## Haydenberry (Dec 29, 2016)

A new update... We have turned every room in the house upside down looking for Hayden.

We found a hole in the wall of a closet that may or may not have been open the night of the escape. It leads to the ceiling of the basement.

What are the odds she is in there, will survive, and that we will get her out?


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

hedgehogs can slip in some pretty tight spaces, id check everywhere possible. im sending lots of love your way, i cant even imagine what youre going through.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

If you have honestly looked everywhere, multiple times with multiple sets of eyes (I always have my husband double check me because if I'm panicked I'm bound to miss something...happened with a missing wallet last week, lol), perhaps she did go in the hole. Is it low enough to the ground for her to get into? Is there anyway to look into the ceiling? Like removing a ceiling tile or something? Or can you shine a light into the hole and see???

If she is in there, and you cannot get into the space as well...it could be difficult to get her out. If its cool/cold in the basement ceiling, that could provoke her to try to hibernate. If there is any way you can get into the space for a look with a flash light, you may find her.

Just a thought??? Have you tried putting out a can of wet cat food in the closet where the hole is? Maybe the smell will be strong enough and she'll wander out to eat it???


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she has gone into the space between the basement ceiling and the main floor then you may have to take part of the ceiling apart. If you leave her there there is a good chance she will not survive in there and then you'll have to deal with the fact she will decompose in the ceiling and it will have to be taken apart anyways. 

I would go through every room in the house, one by one, and check in all furniture, cupboards, closets etc and even check spaces that you feel are to small for her to get into. Hedgehogs have been found even in dresser drawers or waste baskets so don't overlook anything. Once you're 100% sure she isn't in a room then close the door, put something against the bottom of it so she can't get into there and do the same with each room. Remember that there are spaces under cupboards too that they can get into. Check upstairs and down. Once you're 100% sure she isn't in any room then you'll have to assume she's in the ceiling.


----------



## Haydenberry (Dec 29, 2016)

She hasn't eaten any of the food we left out.

We've been taking videos in the air duct system with flash to see if we could see her. She is not anywhere to be found! We are putting a trap with wet cat food to see if that works, but what if she got stuck somewhere and can't get out by herself?


----------



## Haydenberry (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you for all your advice! :grin: WE FOUND HER!!!!

We had guests over and partied downstairs then most went upstairs. She came running from the space between the couch and the wall. She had some poop stuck to her foot, but otherwise seemed fine. She was still warm. She drank and ate a lot when I put her in her cage, but she's fine! I am letting her sleep and recuperate.

Thank you for all your love, support, and prayers! ;D


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

oh thank god!!!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Great news. Please make sure to lock the cage every night.


----------



## Bmj035 (Jan 5, 2017)

I've read, somewhere I can't remember, to use a paper bag with her favorite treats. Once she is in the bag, it will crumple and make noise. Might need to set up a few. I hope you find her!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The OP stated that she found her hedgehog.


----------

